# Simulador de Bolsa virtual, creemos el grupo Burbuja.info



## locojaen (5 May 2007)

Hola,

Supongo que muchos lo conoceréis, se trata del "simulador de Bolsa" de la web http://www.bolsaphp.com/index.php permite practicar inversiones sobre el Mercado continuo / Ibex 35 sin arriesgar capital real.

Basta con registrarse, y se parte de un capital de 60.000€, se basa en datos de la bolsa real, aunque con un retraso.

Yo creo que puede ser interesante y divertido, un aliciente más para aquellos que como yo, sin tener ni idea de este mundillo, cada día nos pica más el gusanillo y lo seguimos....

He creado un grupo llamado Burbuja.info, podéis adheriros a él y formar el equipo burbuja.info! jejeje

Que os parece?¿


----------



## malayoscuro (5 May 2007)

*una pregunta...*

eres de Jaén??


----------



## locojaen (5 May 2007)

malayoscuro dijo:


> eres de Jaén??



No, es mi apellido


----------



## malayoscuro (6 May 2007)

*ok*

gracias. es que yo soy de por allí.


----------



## Aguilucho (6 May 2007)

Con datos de la bolsa real? Mooola, así puedo ver si metería mucho la pata o no  

De momento he comprado: 
100 acciones de Iberia
150 de Pescanova  
150 de Red Electrica
100 de Repsol


Pregunta: Como me puedo unir a un grupo?


----------



## locojaen (6 May 2007)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Con datos de la bolsa real? Mooola, así puedo ver si metería mucho la pata o no
> 
> De momento he comprado:
> 100 acciones de Iberia
> ...




Para entrar en un grupo, entras en tu nick, y justo bajo el grafico de beneficios te sale la opcion unirte a un grupo.

Por cierto, hoy no sirve que compres, pq las ordenes de compra y venta se borran al finalizar cada día, hasta mñn que no abran bolsa no servirá de nada.


----------



## Aguilucho (6 May 2007)

> Por cierto, hoy no sirve que compres, pq las ordenes de compra y venta se borran al finalizar cada día, hasta mñn que no abran bolsa no servirá de nada.



¿? ¿Comor? 
Pero si he dado la orden de compra... y las he comprado! A la izquierda me aparecen que las tengo. 
Mañana desaparecen? :


----------



## locojaen (6 May 2007)

Aguilucho dijo:


> ¿? ¿Comor?
> Pero si he dado la orden de compra... y las he comprado! A la izquierda me aparecen que las tengo.
> Mañana desaparecen? :



Creí que no se podrían ejecutar ordenes con la bolsa cerrada, pq ayer intente crear una cartera, y no se llego a ejecutar ninguna orden, pero ahora ya lo he hecho...

De momento Banco Guipuzcoano, Sos cuetara y Uralita... veremos como se da la cosa....


----------



## arrhenius (7 May 2007)

Vale, ya me he apuntado!!


voy a pillarme unas astroc, urbis, urbas , inmocaral etc..


----------



## feliponII (7 May 2007)

*otra opcion*

Hola yo participo en esta opcion que ademas da regalos 

http://www.cajaespana.es/t-enteras/juegos/bolsanet.jsp


----------



## Grijandel (7 May 2007)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Con datos de la bolsa real? Mooola, así puedo ver si metería mucho la pata o no
> 
> De momento he comprado:
> 100 acciones de Iberia
> ...



Joer, pos yo lo tengo todo entre Pescanova y Repsol, que casualidad


----------



## locojaen (10 May 2007)

¿Que tal lo llevais?

Yo de momento he conseguido algunos beneficios estos días, pero a base de dar el pelotazo intradia, en cambio me he comido un pufo con arcelor que ha bajado un euro y pico.. menudo lastre.. y telecinco igual....

en fin... mi niña bonita (banco guipuzcoano) parece que se ha afeado... ha dejado de bailar durante el dia...

Lo mejor es que al menos voy a prendiendo algo... poco..

un saludo


----------



## Aguilucho (10 May 2007)

He perdido 300 euros en FCC. Lo demás ha subido un poco algunos y ha bajado un poco otros.
Lo tengo bastante diversificado, he ganado 80 euros en Iberia y 90 en Pescanova 

Yo miraba la gráfica de 1-3 meses, evitaba lo que subía e invertía en lo que estaba bajo. Mi "estrategia" era que a largo plazo se recuperase y así conseguir buenos rendimientos, de momento en general estoy perdiendo un poco. 
Pero bueno, es un juego, así que no pierdo nada por poner en práctica mis cutre-teorías  
Leñe, que de alguna forma tengo que aprender a invertir en bolsa


----------



## locojaen (10 May 2007)

yo es que soy muy nervioso y de momento no sirvo para largo plazo, no soy capaz de mantenerlas, mira pj arcelor, en el grafico a 3 y 6 meses, sube, pero nada las he comprado en un pico y me estan lastrando mucho...

de momento he visto que para hacer pasta intradia hay que apostar mucho del orden de 20.000 a una... aunque he llegado a meter mas de 30.000, asi se hace algo de dinero...

mi "estrategia" es hacer pasta intradia, y los beneficios ir metiendolos a medio y largo plazo...

pero bueno... yo solo comprendo los gráficos, ni si quiera conozco muchas empresas, pero poco a poco  esto engancha... jajajaja


----------



## millonetta (17 Nov 2008)

*como funciona esto???*

como empiezo a invertir??no se cmo se hace explicarmelo porfa


----------



## josebab (22 Ene 2009)

en cuanto a bolsas virtuales os propongo que probeis forevex... es muy similar a la web que nos pone locojaen.. solo que invertiriais en n€ts y lo que se juega es la fama...
os lo recomiendo. la pagina es Forevex - Bolsa Virtual de la Fama - Juego de Bolsa
Si necesitais que os ayude no dudeis en decirmelo


----------



## Blackbird (12 Feb 2009)

locojaen dijo:


> Para entrar en un grupo, entras en tu nick, y justo bajo el grafico de beneficios te sale la opcion unirte a un grupo.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy no sirve que compres, pq las ordenes de compra y venta se borran al finalizar cada día, hasta mñn que no abran bolsa no servirá de nada.



Oye, no consigo ver la opcion. Alguna ayuda?


----------



## Domin (12 Feb 2009)

Blackbird dijo:


> Oye, no consigo ver la opcion. Alguna ayuda?



Lo mismo no te responde fijate en la fecha del mensaje es del 2007


----------



## robergarc (13 Feb 2009)

Estos jueguecitos son basura. Y, peor aún, con ellos estáis cavando vuestra fosa en la que luego os meteréis al palmar pasta como cosacos cuando de verdad saltéis -porque saltaréis, espoleados por las falsas ganancias que aquí lograréis- a la bolsa real.

Todas las decisiones de inversión que se toman en la bolsa real están determinadas por sensaciones psicológicas -miedo, angustia, euforia, esperanza, autoengaño, pánico- que aquí están ausentes. Nunca se invierte igual, pero ni de lejos, de modo ficticio que en la bolsa real.

Os estáis creando pésimos hábitos. No es que sea inútil, sino que es peligroso para vuestra futura pasta.

Aviso, my friends.


----------

